# Favorite Games (Now and Then)



## Falox (Aug 15, 2012)

To be completely honest, I'd have to change my favorite time waster to be Dark Souls 2, that was my jam, I swear. That and Final Fantasy 13-2, Noel is my favorite discount Tidus. The OST was fantastic like Dark Souls 2, and Caius is the most edgy villain in my opinion.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 16, 2012)

*Then:*
The Guardian Legend, Metroid, Lifeforce, Contra, Blaster Master, Mega Man 2, Dragon Spirit, Mario 3

*Now:*
The Guardian Legend, Metroid, Lifeforce, Contra, Blaster Master, Mega Man 2, Dragon Spirit, Mario 3, Soul Reaver, Legend of Dragoon, La Mulana, Grand Theft Auto


So I just kind of tacked some extra stuff on, over time.


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Aug 16, 2012)

I played a lot of video games growing up. I remember playing for hours and hours of them, including games for the Genesis, NES, PS1, Game Boy and PC.
Some of my favorites growing up were Ice Climber (NES), Sonic The Hedgehog (GEN), Wario Land 2 (GB), Lode Runner (PC), and The Sims (PC) and I used to play Super Smash Bros (N64) over my cousin's house a lot, it was really fun. 

I guess some of my newer favorite games that I now play would be, Fallout 2 (PC), Mother (NES) <(Very great Game), Earthbound (SNES), Star Fox (SNES), and another really good favorite is Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PS2 and PC). Sadly I will never truly like games of this generation, I'm retro all the way.

Plus I also like other games that aren't "Video Games". I'm pretty good at Chess and Monopoly. But that's about it


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm going to have to tack on a Between section simply because I have been with games since I was 3 years old, so there are my earliest memories as well as my middle childhood that have their impact.

Then: Heavy Barrel, Super Mario Bros 3, The Legend of Zelda, Galaga, Pac-Man, Sonic the Hedgehog 1,2,3 & Knuckles, Cyborg Justice

Between: Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, Star Fox 64, LoZ: OoT, Super Smash Bros, Vigilante 8, Spyro the Dragon, Kirby 64 The Crystal Shards, Pokemon Red

Now: Castlevania: Circle of the Moon, Elder Scrolls v: Skyrim, Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, Metroid Prime, Gauntlet: Dark Legacy, Killing Floor, Monster Party, Team Fortress 2, LoZ: LA

...I could probably expand all of these lists QUITE a bit as I've played a lot of games, but I'd best stop. These are what I thought of first, afterall.


----------



## Percy (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd say as a kid, I was into Super Mario Bros Deluxe for the GBC (Unfortunately didn't have the original, being it was around 1999), Doom (Played my first M rated game at about 5 years old), and the Sonic games on the Genesis.
Now, I'm into Battlefield 3, the Fallout games, Skyrim, GTA, and various games by Valve.

I'm definitely into the first-person type of games now.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2012)

TMBlitzK said:


> Also doesn't this thread belong in "The Tube" subforum?



More like 3-frags left imo but meh. W/e

OT: Okami, Crash Bandicoot, Spyro.

Yeah. Furry games I guess :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 16, 2012)

My favorite game has always been and always will be Quake II. I've been playing it for roughly twelve years.

I have actual dream worlds based on this godly fucking game.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

Hm... back then, I played Super Mario, Starfox, a little later on, Klonoa... Now I play pretty much anything under the sun...I really can't pick favorites out of the games I've played XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2012)

As a kid: Supernova, Super Metroid, Gradius 3

Now: Ketsui, DoDonPachi, Gradius V, Super Metroid, and WipEout


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 16, 2012)

Yoshi's Story for N64 is the only game you'll ever need.
Melons.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> Yoshi's Story for N64 is the only game you'll ever need.
> Melons.



I beg to differ. O^O 
Pac Man World 2, Bangai-O and that beach level in Mario Sunshine!


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I beg to differ. O^O
> Pac Man World 2, Bangai-O and that beach level in Mario Sunshine!


Indeed. I can list that game for the sole reason I will go out of my way to KO Yoshi as much as possible in any Smash Bros game.

The beach level in Mario Sunshine is a The Shining reference if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 17, 2012)

Then: Breakdown, Starfox 64, Turok 2, FF8, Steel Battalion, Morrowind

Now: Skyrim, Dark Souls, Battlefield 3, Brutal Legend, TF2


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Indeed. I can list that game for the sole reason I will go out of my way to KO Yoshi as much as possible in any Smash Bros game.
> 
> The beach level in Mario Sunshine is a The Shining reference if I remember correctly.



Gelato Beach's Watermelon Festival?



Fernin said:


> Turok 2


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, now I like Dead Space, Assassin'n Creed, Halo, Minecraft, Kingdom Hearts, and Devil may Cry. I'm starting to get a high interest in Dust

When I was young I liked Final Fantasy (died in XI for me, though I still love the music) Mario Party, Ratchet and Clank, Sly Cooper, Sonic, Super Smash, Crash Bandicoot and LoZ: Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Gelato Beach's Watermelon Festival?



The Manta Storm on Sirena Beach, actually.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> The Manta Storm on Sirena Beach, actually.



OH! The hotel! I forgot there were two beach worlds. That has a Shining reference in it? I missed it. I'm not that sharp to catch things like that.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> OH! The hotel! I forgot there were two beach worlds. That has a Shining reference in it? I missed it. I'm not that sharp to catch things like that.



At the end of the book one character points out a ghostly manta shape going away from the hotel.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2012)

As a Kid: SSB, Pokemon, GoldenEye, 

Now: Ace Combat, Halo, Metroid, SSB, Okami, Pokemon


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> At the end of the book one character points out a ghostly manta shape going away from the hotel.



Ok. Wow. How is any kid supposed to catch that? Especially one like me who hasn't read a single Stephen King novel in his 19 years?
But, I noticed something else in the same level. If you go to a spot where you can get a decent view the courtyard in front of the hotel is actually the shape of a gamecube controller. I found that in the weirdest way.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 17, 2012)

Then:  Super Mario Bros. 3,  Metroid, Super Metroid, Final Fantasy 3, Legend of Zelda, Donkey Kong Country, Valkyrie Profile, Monster Rancher 2, Banjo Kazooie, Conker's Bad Fur Day, Perfect Dark, Golden Eye, Shadowman, Splatterhouse 2, Shining Force 1 and 2, and Phantasy Star 1 and 2.

Now:  All of the Phoenix Wright games, Ghost Trick,  Silent Hill 1, 2, and 3,  The Resident Evil Series, The Monster Hunter Series,  Hotel Dusk 1 and 2, Persona 4,  The Kingdom Hearts series,  The Castlevania series,  and Dragon Age 1.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 22, 2012)

Then: Spyro the Dragon series, Medievil, Jak and Daxter series, Metroid series, Mortal Kombat, Soulcalibur series

Now: Bioshock series, Brutal Legend, Asura's Wrath, Borderlands, Splatterhouse (2010), Twisted Metal series, and the above-mentioned games.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Then:
Legend of Zelda, Medievil, Crash Bandicoot, Ratchet and Clank, Manhunt, GoW, Conkers Bad Fur Day!

Now:
Conkers Bad Fur Day, GoW3, Mafia 2, Splatterhouse 2010, Black Ops, World At War, Fat Princess, Twisted Metal 2012 Edition, Fallout 3 and New Vegas, Saints Row 2 and 3, Lollipop Chainsaw.

honestly I actually have too many to count, between my N64, NES, Ps2 and 3 there's just a ton. Some I wish they'd update to the ps3 but that's probibly slim to happen.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 12, 2012)

Then: Crash bandicoot, Spyro, Pokemon, Sonic adventure 2 battle annnd Final fantasy 9.
Now:  Final fantasy 13,  Minecraft, Resident evil 5, The world ends with you, Parasite eve, Wet annnd Sly cooper. 
I still really like the games I played then xD just can't be arsed to play em much anymore.


----------



## ceacar99 (Sep 12, 2012)

um, I dont have a "then now" i have a "all time", and truth is its a toss up between:

Fallout 2(yes fallout 2 and NOT fallout 3 bitches)

System shock 2

No One Lives Forever (both games)


----------



## -Ky- (Sep 12, 2012)

Then: Sonic 3, Super Mario Bros. 3, Final Fantasy 8, Rocket Knight Adventures, NiGHTS Into Dreams, Clockwork Knight 2, Battle Arena Toshinden URA, Bloody Roar series, Samurai Shodown, Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow

Now: Blazblue series, Pokemon, Kid Icarus: Uprising, The World Ends With You, Soulcalibur 5, Sonic Colors, Super Mario Galaxy 2, Kingdom Hearts 3D, Marvel vs. Capcom 3, Catherine, Patapon 3, Phantasy Star Portable 2


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 13, 2012)

Then: Mega Man 3, Phantasy Star 4, Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest, Dark Savior, F-ZERO, Kirby's Dream Land 2, Pokemon, Ridge Racer Type 4, Ys: The Ark of Napishtim.

Now: All those mentioned, King of Fighters, Shin Megami Tensei, Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin, NieR, Dynasty Warriors Gundam, Warriors Orochi, Rhythm Heaven, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy, Ys: Oath in Felghana & Ys Origin.

Basically I got a taste then, and I've been branching out from series to series.  The list would be shorter but I just really like video games :3.


----------

